# naja kaouthia pics



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

thanks for looking.
regards mark


----------



## dober-girl (May 16, 2009)

OMG that is stunning! And Albino!

I love monacaled cobras. How do you cope with the spitting though, goggles and long gloves or is it venomoid?


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

dober-girl said:


> OMG that is stunning! And Albino!
> 
> I love monacaled cobras. How do you cope with the spitting though, goggles and long gloves or is it venomoid?


 they don't spit mate and he has all him venom and also i am told by the previous owner the he is a sunset monocled cobra. regards mark


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

very nice Mark :2thumb:


----------



## dober-girl (May 16, 2009)

Lol, major fail. I'll just go back to sleep now.:whistling2:

At least I got the species right, either way stunning snake and I'm glad he's not venomoid, really not fair on the snake.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

rogersspider2007 said:


> very nice Mark :2thumb:


cheers roger how's things going with you ?


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

i had a letter from the council saying that they have requested a report from the vets ( they are using the vet that im registered with ) so hopefully wont be long now, fingers crossed.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

dober-girl said:


> Lol, major fail. I'll just go back to sleep now.:whistling2:
> 
> At least I got the species right, either way stunning snake and I'm glad he's not venomoid, really not fair on the snake.


 yes you did and i wouldn't have a venomoid.....you wouldn't buy a dog and have it's teeth taken out. totally agree it's not fair and it's a very nasty opp for the snake.
regards mark


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

rogersspider2007 said:


> i had a letter from the council saying that they have requested a report from the vets ( they are using the vet that im registered with ) so hopefully wont be long now, fingers crossed.


 don't see you havin a problem especially with what you have done but good luck anyway .


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

cheers Mark.


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

lucky lucky man, that is truly stunning


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

nice snake, did it come from Dave?


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Oooh, very nice indeed!

Francis


----------



## metalboa (Sep 20, 2008)

That is very stunning :flrt:


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

SiUK said:


> nice snake, did it come from Dave?


no mate luke.
regards mark


----------



## Reptile Princess (Jan 29, 2008)

Very impressive snake :notworthy:


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

Reptile Princess said:


> Very impressive snake :notworthy:


 thank you .
regards mark


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

thats awsoem,expensie? how big is it ?


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

reptismail said:


> thats awsoem,expensie? how big is it ?


not that expensive and he is about 5 1/2 ft 
regards mark


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

nice one Mark..


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I simply love those cobras... I love the colours too! Amazing.. Mate of mine has got a pair of albino cobras and they are near enough very white.. I know that they weren't too expensive, think he paid around 250 euro each if I remember right. Mark do you have any tree dwelling venomous snakes?


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

milsom said:


> nice one Mark..


 thanks ty nice to hear from you . we are going to pop over sometime when i get a day free mate.
regards mark


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

snakekeeper said:


> I simply love those cobras... I love the colours too! Amazing.. Mate of mine has got a pair of albino cobras and they are near enough very white.. I know that they weren't too expensive, think he paid around 250 euro each if I remember right. Mark do you have any tree dwelling venomous snakes?


 hi mate i have a white lipped viper and an usambara bush viper .
regards mark


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

mark elliott said:


> thanks ty nice to hear from you . we are going to pop over sometime when i get a day free mate.
> regards mark


Please do Mark, but let me know before hand and I'll make sure i'm around.

Cheers

Ty


----------



## StevetheSnake (Mar 10, 2008)

mark elliott said:


> hi mate i have a white lipped viper and an usambara bush viper .
> regards mark


could you post pics of the white lipped viper, i love the colour of those beauties


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

StevetheSnake said:


> could you post pics of the white lipped viper, i love the colour of those beauties


 check my posts and you'll find some, it's under cryptolytrops albolabris.
regards mark


----------



## sanderson (Aug 5, 2008)

wow stunning snake, I don't know any other keepers in Bath and now I finally see one he is keeping a cobra, didn't know people had DWA round here :lol2: (the only other one I have found also had DWA) I feel left out..


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow They do Nice false water cobras now dont they mark :lol:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Mark

If you compare it with your other dwa snakes or none dwa that these thing are very cleaver very quick and seem to know what you are going to do before you do it..............

Think I paid about £250 / £300 for mine its on here some where but sold it last year:bash:...........


----------



## boids boi (Jun 6, 2009)

wot cool snakes


----------

